# L&D anesthesia



## jestip (Oct 16, 2009)

If an Anesthesiologist soley performs the placement of the epidural and several hours later a facility employed CRNA redoses the epidural would 01967 be billed with AA for the Anesthesiologist?

Is the CRNA who did not place the epidural and is normally medically directed allowed to charge for the redosing (daily Management) and if so how?

Thank you for any assistance


----------



## AYCPC (Oct 20, 2009)

I bill with the normal Qmodifier depending on how many CRNAs he/she is directing. The CRNA is still working under the direction of the MD is my understanding. Hope I helped. Contact me if you would like more info or to discuss further.


----------

